# 07 420fi rancher es



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

A friend says it will stay stuck in no particular gear randomly. They clean the battery terminals and its good for a few more rides. Any ideas?


----------



## 05camobrute (Jun 21, 2011)

*es honda*

when does it start acting up?


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

When she is rideing and tries to shift. I think when down shifting.


----------



## 05camobrute (Jun 21, 2011)

I would take a look into the handle bar switch, the 09 that i worked on dirt/water had got into the switch same problem we took it apart & cleaned it all out really good then let it air dry & i believe we put some dielectric grease in it as well. Ever 1 that ive messed with it was just about always in the switch, on one it had a wire that was grounding out on the frame, the other was bad connections to the battery & i'd also check fuses make sure there clean & put dielectrical grease on every connection or wire terminal you can get to it only takes a lil moisture in any connection to make any one thing start going crazy. I hope this helps.


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

check the handal bar switch but take the ecu apart as it is most likely backed with mud and get all the sand and mud out of the electrical box behind the batter


----------



## scmudder (Jul 18, 2011)

when it gets stuck is the shift indicator blinking? When you disconnect the battery you are just reseting it. The most common problems are a code 24 and i believe a 22. I would have to look at my service manual.


----------

